
Pepsi explain why you'll never find a mouse in Mountain Dew - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/pepsi-explain-why-youll-never-find-a-mouse-in-mountain-dew-2012015/
======
freehunter
It really should come as no surprise that a citrus-based beverage contains
acid. I imagine this trial will spark a cry of "what is this doing to my
body!?". It's citric acid. Mt Dew is not a healthy drink, but many "all
natural" drinks and foods have a great deal of acid as well.

------
S_A_P
So my first thought here is to do a mythbusters type of experiment with a
mouse and can of mountain dew and see if it proves true.

~~~
alexobenauer
PETA might have a fit. But I'd be interested to see the results.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Mythbusters use pigs frequently, and if PETA has had a fit, it wasn't a big
enough one for them to care, apparently.

------
towndrunk
Did he not take any pictures before they came and took the mouse? I find that
odd. I would certainly taken pictures of what came out of the can.

------
speby
I'm sure they use really good strainers!

------
benihana
This just in: acidic cola drinks will dissolve things over a long enough
period of time! Stay tuned for our shocking revelation that water is wet.

~~~
dangrossman
MD isn't a cola drink.

